#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Sprunggelenk-OP >

## Irene.sk

Meine Sprunggelenke sollen evtl. operiert werden.
Ist hier im Forum ein Rheuma-Patient, der eine Sprunggelenk-OP hinter sich hat? 
Was passiert dabei? Und wie ist der Erfolg? 
Danke für Antwort. irene.sk

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Irene! 
Wenn deine Sprunggelenke operiert werden sollen, scheint es schon ziemlich schlimm mit dem Laufen zu sein. Das ist nämlich eine relativ neue Methode, die erst seit einigen Jahren existiert. 
Es gibt noch nicht so viele Erfahrungen wie z.B. bei künstlichen Knie - und Hüftgelenken, dementsprechend selten werden Sprunggelenke ersetzt. Bei entsprechendem Geschick des Operateurs werden gute bis sehr gute Ergebnisse erzielt, es liegen aber noch keine ausreichenden Langzeiterfahrungen vor. 
Auf jeden Fall ist im Anschluß eine intensive Physiotherapie notwendig, weil es nach der OP zu Schwellungen kommen wird und die Beweglichkeit nur durch gezieltes Beüben erreicht wird. Eventuell bekommst du auch eine Reha verordnet. 
Da du durch deine rheumatische Erkrankung vermutlich schon stark eingeschränkt bist, wird diese OP auf jeden Fall ein Gewinn für dich sein. 
Viel Glück! 
Christiane

----------


## Christiane

Eine Sache hätte ich jetzt fast vergessen. Weise den operierenden Arzt auf dein Rheuma hin und laß dich nicht während eines aktiven Schubs operieren. Es kann dann zu Entzündungen kommen.

----------

